# Expo time!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I'm headed to the Expo today, 200 mile round trip.

The main reason, Apply for permits  8) 

Anyone else going :?:


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Not me Goof--hope you have a good time. My expendable funds will be going towards the chukar foundation banquet this weekend. I think it is a better cause even if there are no tags involved. Have fun  .


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Waste of time and money


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Chukar banquet!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I am going saturday morning. Its fun to see all the expensive trips, tags, and toys I will never be able to buy. But, I do love having a chance at a tag. I drew in 08, an archery elk tag for manti, so now I am suckered in.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I see that LaPierre is the keynote speaker. I don't regret not being able to attend. Today's NRA sure isn't what it was and should be. I question the promoter's judgement on their choice.:

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/opinion/55 ... e.html.csp


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am going with my brother and son. For me it is just another opportunity to influence my son in a positive way and spend some time with him with something that has to do with the great outdoors. Walking around the displays and hitting a seminar or two puts us both in the hills even though we are indoors. I don't get into the politics about it with him at all. Any time we can make it to anything like this it is a good builder for the anticipation of summer and fall.

As far as the tags go........Last year according my math there were 208,271 applications for 190 tags that were available to Utah residents. $490 total for the 98 units at $5 per unit. Too much money for odds like that for me. I figure after a few years of not buying into it a person could buy a conservation tag at an auction and pay the fee for the license. Don't believe it? Last year there were conservation tags that sold for $2500 in good areas for elk.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A couple of buddies and I will be going up Friday, it has become an annual ritual to do some male bonding  We come up and make a pit stop for breakfast in Nephi and then another pit stop at Cabela's, my one friend has about a thousand dollars on his Cabela's points and wants to get a new shotgun. So we are going for a guys day out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its 2 blocks from me and IMO not worth the time to walk over. LOL


-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm only headed over to validate my applications- hoping to get lucky! Not expecting anything to happen, but man, it'd be cool if it did!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

ill be there to validate my tags


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I will be there on Saturday to validate only...

Tallbuck


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Just got back to the office, 2 hours was plenty to see everything
Got my $180 donation validated
More Africian outfitters there vs previous years, less overall booths. Or it seemed like it


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not so sure about donating ...again. I sure would like to meet Wayne LaPierre.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> As far as the tags go........Last year according my math there were 208,271 applications for 190 tags that were available to Utah residents. $490 total for the 98 units at $5 per unit. Too much money for odds like that for me. I figure after a few years of not buying into it a person could buy a conservation tag at an auction and pay the fee for the license. Don't believe it? Last year there were conservation tags that sold for $2500 in good areas for elk.


Where can you find the amounts that tags are sold for at auction? I have done several internet searches and had come to the conclusion that the organizations wanted to keep it a secret. I have always wondered how much I would need to save and how brownie points I would need to bank with the old lady, to buy a decent tag. I will probably at least walk over on my lunch break and validate on some tags and put in for the gear drawing.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Backcounty hunting seminar!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

yup i live 20 minutes away and not going to waste my money or time. i think i will save it for the outdoor show in sandy


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

Complete waste of time and money. Wish it would pack up and move out of Salt Lake City. I thought at one time the rumor was it was moving to Reno or something like that?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Fritz said:


> Mr Muleskinner said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the tags go........Last year according my math there were 208,271 applications for 190 tags that were available to Utah residents. $490 total for the 98 units at $5 per unit. Too much money for odds like that for me. I figure after a few years of not buying into it a person could buy a conservation tag at an auction and pay the fee for the license. Don't believe it? Last year there were conservation tags that sold for $2500 in good areas for elk.
> ...


I have sat in on more than one auction and tracked the sales price of them myself. I tried to do the research myself on the internet like you but struck out. Last year I was going through a spell that I was doing as much research as possible on the SFW to see if it was an org that I wanted to be associated with. I have a friend that is one of the chapter presidents. Anyhow, while some tags are very pricey there are some that sell for what I feel is not enough considering they are pulled from the general draw. All of the tags that go to these auctions are what I would consider great tags.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

do you have to pay admission if youre just validating


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

35whelen said:


> do you have to pay admission if youre just validating


No! You can validate at the desks in the lobby.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Not so sure about donating ...again. I sure would like to meet Wayne LaPierre.


Yeah buddy!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good deal. i work in salt lake on saturdays. ill just stop by on my way


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be taking my son over Saturday morning.
Does anyone know what time it opens on Sat.?
Also, a buck that a friend of mine shot this year, will be featured in the lobby. I don't want to offend anyone with a score but will say that it's a very, very big buck.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

just threw $15 down the well. i dont know why i do this


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

John you should go ask Wayne questions, maybe you guys can have a debate on gun control! :roll: 


If I still was living there I wouldn't go.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I would rather get a root canal..............


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I would rather get a root canal..............


Can I give it to you? :mrgreen:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> John you should go ask Wayne questions, maybe you guys can have a debate on gun control! :roll:
> 
> If I still was living there I wouldn't go.


LaPierre is a foaming-at-the-mouth Right Wing zealot. I just laugh when he spouts his "Sky Is Falling" BS to extort cash from guys like you. What's even funnier is it works. LMAO. He'll not get a dime of my money. Funny that recent polls show an endorsement from the NRA is seen as a negative. Their rate of return on donations in the last election was poor, as in <1%. It was about on par with Rove's.

The very best thing that could happen is for the NRA to return to it's roots. If you missed the link above, this was in the Trib this morning.:

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/opinion/55 ... e.html.csp

Oh, and Jimmy, it's Jon. As in no "h".

BTW, what do you think of the Benelli M2?


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I WENT!!! It was awesome. I saw Tex O Bobber there manning the booth for the Taxidermy art show. I saw loads of people that made it difficult to not stop and spend time with because they are great friends that I don't see often enough. I got to spend a minute shaking hands and talking to Don. I thanked him for this unbelievable show that is now a result of about 500 people lining the steps of the capitol around 20 years ago demanding that their voices be heard. I had a GREAT day with my Brother, nephews and son in law. I just sat in Awe of the many spectacular animals on display form the Mossback group. I put in for 10 tags that I normally wouldn't have done only because of the lack of money. This year, I just said "Awe Why Not"? I am sorry for those who wouldn't take the time to walk across the street to go. You are missing out on a wonderful opportunity to bond with family and friends while admiring some of Gods greatest creations known to man. The only downside was that we had to hurry through it in order to get one of my nephews back to work. I could have stayed and enjoyed ALL day. BTW Tex has done a Fantastic job along with the other Utah Taxidermy association members in putting out some beautiful mounts. Those are judged on quality of workmanship not size of trophy. Excellent work Expo Committee!!! I am also very proud to say that I am a LIFETIME member of the NRA. Glad they are being a part of it. Charlton Heston was MY president.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lol, I'm sure a lot of folks consider you a " foaming at the mouth left wing zealot".

Polls are far too subjective, can't believe you actually believe that crap.

As for the m2, I recently passed on a used 20 ga m-2 since I already have a 391 and a SA-08 in 20. I like Benelli's, they fit me Right out of the box better than most shotguns, I have 4 sbe's and a m-1 in 12 ga. I've shot both the m-2 and m-1 20's, couldn't tell much effect in that comfort tech stock system.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Lol, I'm sure a lot of folks consider you a " foaming at the mouth left wing zealot".
> 
> Polls are far too subjective, can't believe you actually believe that crap.
> 
> As for the m2, I recently passed on a used 20 ga m-2 since I already have a 391 and a SA-08 in 20. I like Benelli's, they fit me Right out of the box better than most shotguns, I have 4 sbe's and a m-1 in 12 ga. I've shot both the m-2 and m-1 20's, couldn't tell much effect in that comfort tech stock system.


Left wing zealot is a nice way to put it.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I picked an M2 in 20 gauge a couple days ago. Not really my style, but it will be nice to have for harsh conditions. I'm excited to shoot it. Not sure if the Comfort Tech or Crio stuff actually accomplishes much, but it shouldn't hurt anything.

Left Wing zealot? Not me, I'm Center Right. Do you really buy LaPierre's crap?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't buy any sides crap! I just know for a fact banning any kind of gun or limiting magazines isn't going to accomplish any reduction in gun violence. Crazy deranged wackos are gonna kill people, one way or the other! 

And that's why I carry a gun, I recently picked up a new cc gun, a XDS 45, I like it, it shoots very well, better yet I shoot it very well. I got a new 410 O/U for valentines day too.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I think universal background checks are a possibility, I give a high capacity magazine ban a maybe. No assault weapon ban will occur. I still think my idea to reclassify weapons is a better idea.

I don't have a CC permit. Don't plan on getting one, either.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Regardless of what opinion a person has, it is very easy to find somebody that thinks they are full of crap. My son loves hunting and all things guns, my daughter despises both of them. Neither side makes a person bad.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Expo was WAAAAY COOL!

And our timing getting there was unbelievably lucky!

As we walked in , several school bus's were arriving doing field trips,
My kids WALKED RIGHT IN THE EXPO show room for FREE while I was parking!
By the time I got parked, visited with several I knew in the lobby, and applied 
for all our permits, My kids spent two hours in the show!!!!! for free! Awesome.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be there today. Last year was actually the first time I put in for tags there. $25 for 5 tags. Drew a Pauns tag and had the hunt of a lifetime! I'll put $25 more in today for 5 hunts (haven't decided which yet?) and go see my buck for the first time with wife the wife and kids. We're all stoked! 

Expos are fun. I enjoy them. Lots of eye candy and gives you a chance to dream.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I will be there Saturday morning, for many of the same reasons listed above. I appreciate them putting this show on. Regardless if we all agree on every issue we are ALL hunters and need to stick together as much as we can. So I will go, donate some money for the small chance to draw, look at some nice mounts, and get some good deals on some camo.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > John you should go ask Wayne questions, maybe you guys can have a debate on gun control! :roll:
> ...


I hear all this noise too, there are midterm elections coming up, wanna bet on how many of those up for election run on gun control and being anti NRA? Easy to mouth off now, lets see when its their precious job on the line how anti NRA they are.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> I think universal background checks are a possibility, I give a high capacity magazine ban a maybe. No assault weapon ban will occur. I still think my idea to reclassify weapons is a better idea.
> 
> I don't have a CC permit. Don't plan on getting one, either.


No assault weapon ban NEEDS to occur for them to get their way. All they have to do is what they are currently doing, picking and poking at the 2nd amendment city by city, state by state, year by year, bill by bill, label by label, speach by speach, convert by convert until it becomes too cumbersome, expensive, unpopular, evil and/or illegal to own and/or shoot a gun. We (a lot of us) will just give them up on our own. Though, it appears you're already further down that road than some of the rest of us, you don't have to go all the way to be a part of their agenda. You just have to pull a few people with you who will go further.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

elkfromabove said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > I think universal background checks are a possibility, I give a high capacity magazine ban a maybe. No assault weapon ban will occur. I still think my idea to reclassify weapons is a better idea.
> ...


Well said elk, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

elkfromabove said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > I think universal background checks are a possibility, I give a high capacity magazine ban a maybe. No assault weapon ban will occur. I still think my idea to reclassify weapons is a better idea.
> ...


Rubbish. More Right Wing paranoia that inhibits intelligent discourse.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > paddler213 said:
> ...


Lol Jon, your delusional! That exactly how they ( you, the left) chip away at freedom! If your center right, then I'm king of the universe!


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government ... -One-Month

Go NRA, Go. The Expo is gay.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just got back from the expo, thought it was mediocre at best. Nothing super interesting to a guy like me besides the taxidermy show. While I wouldn't call it a waste of time, I thought $10.00 was stretched to it's limit. Most productive thing I did was make a nice donation to the NRA. Somebody has to be smart enough to protect Paddler's gunrights because it's pretty obvious that he wont do it himself. Don't worry buddy, we'll take care of your future and heritage for ya, just promise to keep up the hilarious posts.The laughs are much appreciated. CENTER RIGHT!! BAHHHH HAAAA! You're killing me dude! The only right that you are is right on Obama's lap......which is ok, but come on....be a little honest.------SS


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Just got back from the expo, thought it was mediocre at best. Nothing super interesting to a guy like me besides the taxidermy show. While I wouldn't call it a waste of time, I thought $10.00 was stretched to it's limit. Most productive thing I did was make a nice donation to the NRA. Somebody has to be smart enough to protect Paddler's gunrights because it's pretty obvious that he wont do it himself. Don't worry buddy, we'll take care of your future and heritage for ya, just promise to keep up the hilarious posts.The laughs are much appreciated. CENTER RIGHT!! BAHHHH HAAAA! You're killing me dude! The only right that you are is right on Obama's lap......which is ok, but come on....be a little honest.------SS


It's john with an "H".


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You guys keep donating to the NRA. I'll just keep buying guns and ammo. Do you need some money for tinfoil?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> You guys keep donating to the NRA. I'll just keep buying guns and ammo. Do you need some money for tinfoil?


Thanks for the offer, but as a conservative capitalist who prides himself in provident living, ethical business, and freedom, I find that I always have sufficient for my needs, whatever guns I want, AND the NRA....other charities and help to my neighbors included. On a more serious note; please explain specifically what you have against the NRA. A political supporter like yourself can surely appreciate checks and balances right? Obama on one side, the NRA on the other, and somewhere in the middle things balance out. For a guy in the middle, I thought you would appreciate that. Also, if you were really in the middle-right, you voted for the wrong guy. Wasn't Mitt the poster child for middle right?----SS


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Feel free to search my posts regarding the NRA. The link I posted echos my own opinions. 

Romney wasn't Center Right. He stood for nothing, had no core beliefs, and in Huntsman's words, is a perfectly lubricated weather vane. I honestly don't know why anybody voted for him. I have only disdain for him.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Smells like politics


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> Feel free to search my posts regarding the NRA. The link I posted echos my own opinions.
> 
> Romney wasn't Center Right. He stood for nothing, had no core beliefs, and in Huntsman's words, is a perfectly lubricated weather vane. I honestly don't know why anybody voted for him. I have only disdain for him.


Yeah, and I have disdain for the current man in power whose only refrain is "tax the rich - they don't pay enough". What part of "thou shalt not covet" does the left not understand?

Well, that and said individual would take away your 2nd amendment rights in a heartbeat if he could. That photo of him shooting skee at Camp David in the paper the other day? Pure wolf in sheep's clothing PR stunt. I'm just wondering when he's going to try and pull off the "I'm a duck hunter" stunt that worked so well for Bill
-_O-


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

MWScott72 said:


> Pure wolf in sheep's clothing PR stunt.


Wolves you say????

Sorry just trying to get all the hot button topics stuck in one thread. So maybe we can have some hunting threads.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > paddler213 said:
> ...


Rubbish? Paranoia? inhibits INTELLIGENT discourse? Sorry, I forgot insult by insult!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Please, stay on course. This thread is about the Expo.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

so...$310K...must be nice...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> so...$310K...must be nice...


I saw that today. HOLY SH&&!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > so...$310K...must be nice...
> ...


What tag?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

A Montana sheep tag went for a conservation record of $480,000 recently in Reno. That is what it would cost to clone about 30 of them from the world record ram.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Please, stay on course. This thread is about the Expo.


Lol! Imagine how much more money the expo would make if they incorpated a roast for old Johnny boy into the event!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

gdog said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


AI Deer Tag


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Jimmie moves away but his heart is still here. You two love birds take your flirting back to the waterfowl forum where it belongs. 

Expo was fun. Can't wait to draw a tag again!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

gdog said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


Antelope island.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Jimmie moves away but his heart is still here. You two love birds take your flirting back to the waterfowl forum where it belongs.
> 
> Expo was fun. Can't wait to draw a tag again!


T, 
Not nearly as much as you believe, its less crowded living and hunting is better down here, however, I did promise a lot of my friends back there that I would continue to ease Jon's confusion, as I would try to help any other living soul, but sadly I don't get many chances to help others as Jon seems to be one of a kind. :shock:

You couldn't possibly believe that a roast of Jon at the expo would not enhance the festivities.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just went to the show again. I took three 16 year old young men from my neighborhood. We had a great time looking and dreaming of those monster bulls. I saw the bull that was killed off from the Panguich Lake unit. WOW! He is a beautiful animal. I talked to the guys son and found out that they had sheds from the two previous years. I hung my head in embarrassment to be associated with all of the "haters" that I saw from the thread of his magnificent bull. These guys put YEARS into this bull. I got to shake hands with Ty Detmer and talk Texas hunting with him for a bit. I was able to shoot the bull with Phil Philips of Phil Philips Unleashed TV. I saw Tred Barta but he was busy. I absolutely love rubbing shoulders with all of those people who love the same thing that I do. I had a moment when I looked around at all of the people that share a likeness with me and although I have a hard time drawing tags because of so many, I did realize that if I was alone in my love of the outdoors, I would most likely not have an opportunity to do so. I felt a brotherhood of hunters and sportsmen that need to stay UNITED!!! Great show and great fun.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Feel free to search my posts regarding the NRA. The link I posted echos my own opinions.
> 
> Romney wasn't Center Right. He stood for nothing, had no core beliefs, and in Huntsman's words, is a perfectly lubricated weather vane. I honestly don't know why anybody voted for him. I have only disdain for him.


A-FREAKING-MEN! I also am NOT a fan of the NRA, but not because they are "right wingers", but rather because they are far too eager to use the government to propel their own version of big government, much like Romney......!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

2:22 said:


> I got to shake hands with Ty Detmer and talk Texas hunting with him for a bit. .


Good friend of mine, Known him since he was a freshmen at BYU.....
Have been on many hunts with him, One of the FUNNEST guys to hang with ever!

[attachment=0:3uts9qff]100_3639a.jpg[/attachment:3uts9qff]


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> TS30 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmie moves away but his heart is still here. You two love birds take your flirting back to the waterfowl forum where it belongs.
> ...


I'd gladly participate in a roast, or dunk tank, or whatever, so long as the money went to youth programs like the Waterfowl Youth Fair, etc. Maybe it could fund some instruction in conservation, hunting ethics, too. A segment about how the present day NRA is inappropriately involved in politics would be good. You could tell the story about how the NRA, as a group dedicated to hunting and shooting sports, supported the Gun Control Act of 1968, then show clips of LaPierre, who shall be known henceforth as "The Foamer", spewing his rhetoric. What a contrast. I see in the paper he got a standing O at the Expo. Sad.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was proud to be in the same room with Wayne Lapierre. What a great American!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> I was proud to be in the same room with Wayne Lapierre. What a great American!


+1million!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

There are those among us who apparently really REALLY like the Expo! Then there are the rest of us who would rather watch a NASCAR Race or paint drying. It would be fun to go and see all the mounts without the political pressure and some of the diatribe but that is what we have museums for. 222, if you're talking about Jake's elk, that Panguitch Lake bull definitely is a beautiful animal. I would have loved to have taken him after watching him for years myself but very happy someone was able to take him and do it completely ethically. Especially Jake....he earned him!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

213 How did you enjoy that STATE OF THE UNION ADDRESS Talk about foaming at the mouth
How Bout BIDEN and his comment on the SHOTGUNS.Go Stand on your Deck And Blast Off a couple a Rounds. Keep People Away!Do I Agree with all the NRA has to say. HE-- NO! Do I Agree with all the Crap The Adminstration Tosses out there! HE-- NO! As for the EXPO what ever makes you Happy. Spend a day with your kids is one heck of a lot more Fun than reading bout politics on this forum.. CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG???


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

I spent a couple a days walking the Expo vendor room, visited with a large number of people, we talked about mules, horses, kids, guns, hunting ducks and pheasants, knives, tents, stoves, boots, trucks, clothes, women, cougars, deer, elk, moose, coyotes, back packs, scopes, bullets, gloves, and a whole lot of other fun stuff. Had are super time.

A thousand different opinions on soup to nuts. Never went looking for political issues and never found any. Never had a disagreeable word with single person in two days. Of course I could have found confrontation with everyone, over every subject in the building. It seems I find what ever I'm looking for where every I go, when it comes to interacting with anyone.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Did anyone buy any of those bags or packs that were on the East wall and a bit north of the main entrance? I bought some bags with pockets a few years ago. They were JUNK! I saw people walking around with the backpacks bigger than the Badlands 2200 and those were going for $35 bucks. I would love to hear from the guys who decided to save a buck or two after next season and see what their thoughts are now. With my experience, I cant imagine that they are worth a plug nickle. Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I went to the show with hopes of finding a good system for hooking my phone camera to my spotting scope. I have soooooo much footage of shaking the camera around and missing much of it. I saw three booths with cool phone hookups. I liked the two that were near each other in the show but both were camera sensitive as well as Scope sensitive. Meaning that I had to get one that worked for my brand of smart phone and then had the receiver end of my brand of scope. I LOVED this Smart Optix set up. It is larger than the other two and a bit heavier but WOW, I loved how I could use it with ANY phone and ANY scope or binocular. Here is a little clip that I just found on Youtube.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

How did the phone skope look? I was thinking of trying one.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

martymcfly73 said:


> How did the phone skope look? I was thinking of trying one.


It looked good if you are ok with no adjustment or options of other brand scopes or phones. The way that phones are obsolete in the first 4 months, I figure that my phone could change from year to year and so would my adapter to my scope. Seemed more costly in the long run.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

2:22 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > How did the phone skope look? I was thinking of trying one.
> ...


Good info, thanks.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Who puts on the show in two weeks at the South town expo? Doesn't it seem a bit repetitive? What is the major differences besides no Expo tags and such. Is it still focused on Hunting?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone know when the draw results are posted? Is it Friday?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Anyone know when the draw results are posted? Is it Friday?


At the expo a worker told me Feb 28th. But on the website it says Friday the 1st.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

2:22 said:


> Who puts on the show in two weeks at the South town expo? Doesn't it seem a bit repetitive? What is the major differences besides no Expo tags and such. Is it still focused on Hunting?


International Sportsman's Expo - same gig, no conservation tags. I think the seminars are better if you get into that stuff, but other than that, lots of the same. Not a bad way to spend time with the kids though and oogle at all the mounts.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> 2:22 said:
> 
> 
> > Who puts on the show in two weeks at the South town expo? Doesn't it seem a bit repetitive? What is the major differences besides no Expo tags and such. Is it still focused on Hunting?
> ...


I like the ISE better. More kid friendly and mine love the free stuff.!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > 2:22 said:
> ...


+1


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Bowhunter.


As far as the Expo vs ISE, I look at it like this; the Expo is for hunts and geared toward the hunter with money to book hunts. The ISE is geared a little more towards family adventures, like 4 wheelers, camping, hiking, fishing. Both have hunting outfits but ISE is more than just hunting.


----------

